# Big Cotton Wood we took down



## trost66 (Feb 4, 2007)

Here are a few pics of a big cotton wood we took down. It was just a little bit over 8ft were cut the stump off. Surprisingly it was pretty solid. The pic of the saw on the ground by the crouch was about 55 ft.


----------



## trost66 (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is a pic of a ms880 with 42 bar. Looks pretty small


----------



## computeruser (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pics! That's a lot of wood. If only it was actually good for something.

Here they are, shrunk down and embedded for those who prefer it that way:


----------



## Rydaddy (Feb 4, 2007)

*Wow*

Wow.......


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 4, 2007)

Man that is allot of work for wood that burns like paper. Would make a nice bon fire after it dries out.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 4, 2007)

*Yah...*

Nice and big wood. Looks to be over 6 ft DBH. Cottonwood is light and easy to cut, but burns in a flash. It_ will _burn though...


----------



## trost66 (Feb 4, 2007)

hanniedog said:


> Man that is allot of work for wood that burns like paper. Would make a nice bon fire after it dries out.



We didn't use this for firewood. It was just for a customer. We just piled it up in a field and had a big wennie roast. Luckly we did it in the winter or it really would of been a pain in the summer with all of the water in it. Really would of gummed up the bar on the saw


----------



## Dixie1 (Feb 5, 2007)

just curious, but why did it have to come down? I thought I have seen some large cottonwoods along the Arkansas River, but WOW! That is huge.


----------



## trost66 (Feb 5, 2007)

It had a few big rotton limbs in it. On fell on the house in a wind storm. Plus it was rpretty close to the house


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 5, 2007)

*amazing tree.shame it had to come down.*

great work and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## trost66 (Feb 5, 2007)

This was one of those trees that was kinda fun to cut down. Just because of the size. It was pretty neat when I put the back cut and it went over and it hit and it was still taller than me.


----------



## BC_Logger (Feb 6, 2007)

that 088 looks so small on that stump opcorn: 

:camera: great pics


----------



## olyman (Feb 9, 2007)

some of you say cottonwood is junk--it burns the same as soft maple--which i burn a lot of in the start of heating season--not such a hot fire--i also saw some of them for roof sheating boards--


----------



## GLM (Feb 9, 2007)

Yikes!!!! :jawdrop: that dwarfs that big saw!!!! Nice work, great pics


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 10, 2007)

*poplar as siding*



trost66 said:


> We didn't use this for firewood. It was just for a customer. We just piled it up in a field and had a big wennie roast. Luckly we did it in the winter or it really would of been a pain in the summer with all of the water in it. Really would of gummed up the bar on the saw



There is a confrence building on a 300 acre ag demo site in Jackson, MS that the whole interior is Poplar and it looks very good.


----------



## sredlin (Feb 15, 2007)

wow great job quite a few of those big thumpers along the Missouri river up here in South Dakota--they do make good early or late heating season wood when you just need a quick hot fire to take the chill off


----------



## Steve128 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Big Cottonwood!*

Great pics. Thanks computeruser for rearranging the pics for us. I helped take down a 42 inch diameter tree and was satisfied. A tree this size would be impossible for me But, that is why there are professionals


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Feb 17, 2007)

Dayuuuuum! That is enormous! I've a lot of cottonwood around here.. has ANYBODY figured out a use for it?


----------

